# Should I let my puppy stay overnight following spay surgery?



## sunshine074 (Nov 10, 2009)

I took my 7 month old puppy Bella in today for spay surgery. They said that the vet likes to keep them overnight so they can rest but I didn't know if I should try to take her home with us. She usually sleeps in a port a crib by our bed so I am worried she might be afraid. I have a 4 year old though so it might be loud in the house. I am torn!! Does anyone have any advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess you need to think about how far away you are from the vet's office, do they have someone there all night, or just coming in and out checking? She will probably be very drowsy, I would ask them if it would be okay, before I decided to take her home..some say "great, call us if you need us" and others don't like the idea.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Both of my girls spent the night at the vet's office after their spay surgeries and both did just fine. While I would prefer to have them home with me I figured that they would be sleeping off the effects of the anesthesia anyway. When we picked each up the following day (they had surgeries a year apart) they were active, alert, and once home, we couldn't even tell from their behavior that they had just had surgery.
Many years ago, I had a dog come home the same day and she did fine too but was groggy and I really had to watch her more closely that evening so that she didn't try to do anything that might hurt her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All of mine have stayed overnight and I think it served them and me well. When I got them back the recovery went smoothly and they had gotten through the first night when, if there were any issues I felt safer having them there. I know a lot of people here feel differently about it. I still have two more to go and I'll do both the same way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Normally this is more for the client’s and vet’s benefit than the dogs. You will actually fret more watching them come out of the a drug induced sleep and will be calling the vet. I always bring my dogs home, but this is not new to me at all. The main thing is to let them sleep it off and to keep them warm. I do make sure mine have lots to drink in a controlled manner. Watch them drink then take it away.

She will be fine either way. In the morning she will be bright eyed and tail wiggling.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I would only IF your vet has someone there all night. When our goldens were neutered they came home and "slept it off". They were very quiet and just slept. They didn't have any problems going out to do their business. My goldens had never really been any where but our home so I feel that they were more comfortable. They were always nervous when ever we took them to the vet or grooming. I am going to have to Neuter Daisy in a few months........I'll see then what I am going to do. I take Daisy and Pixie out alot more (stores, car rides, etc) then I ever did with the goldens.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Both of mine came home with me and I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving them all night at the vet's. Not because I don't trust my vet but because they've never been boarded in their whole lives and already being in pain I'd be afraid they'd have some negative associations with being at the vet's office again. In either case, all of us did fine with them coming home, just as everyone who's kept them at the vets do fine as well. It's really up to you and what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guy didn't do the overnight stay for the same reasons as Lina.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala stayed at the vet. We live 1 1/2 hours from our vet so I wanted them to see her in the am and check her sutures.

I think it was harder on me than her!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ditto lina and linda.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I brought Kodi home as soon as he was awake and stable. Yes, it was probably a little harder for me, but if I could make it easier for him by having him in comfortable, familiar surroundings, it was worth it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Checking this morning on Bella, keep us posted.


----------

